# Coolant leak



## lilman (Jul 9, 2011)

I noticed a very small leak coming from the right side. There is a tube coming from the engine that serves as return for coolant. It inserts into something and splits. Where it slides into that thing, I have a leak. It is held onto engine with one bolt and one bolt holds the tube into whaterver that thing is. First question is what is that "thing" and second is why would it be leaking. I'm assuming there's an o ring in that bastard


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The only "Thing" I know of on that side that the solid tubes go into is the thermostat housing. The cap has a seal or O-ring but not sure about the tubes. It also has the HOT light sencer switch... in the older models anyway.


----------



## lilman (Jul 9, 2011)

Thats it then. It's leaking around where that solid tube runs into the housing. I just put a T in the radiator hose just past that thermostat housing and it's heavy but the bolt that holds the tube in the housing was backed out so I'm thinking there's prolly an o ring there that was damaged from the bolt being loose. Idk. Dang it. It's always something


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

lilman said:


> Thats it then. It's leaking around where that solid tube runs into the housing. I just put a T in the radiator hose just past that thermostat housing and it's heavy but the bolt that holds the tube in the housing was backed out so I'm thinking there's prolly an o ring there that was damaged from the bolt being loose. Idk. Dang it. It's always something


Its a Brute....of course...lol. They love to loosen bolts for no reason too.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

A brute force... so much Horse power it loosens bolts. Hope you get the brute up and running.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I had this same issue, its an o ring, i replaced it with a new one and put a little plumbers grease on it and now its good.


----------



## lilman (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks skid. I got one today and worked on it. It's not leaking but really I will have to take it out for a day or so I'm sure before it would start back leaking. Kind of bad engineering really cause the thermostat housing can "hinge" off that one little bolt that's holding it put. I really love my brute but Kawasaki did some really questionable things huh? Are can ams this bad too? (opens can of worms and runs)


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

tx_brute_rider said:


> A brute force... so much Horse power it loosens bolts. Hope you get the brute up and running.


They do have alot of power but I'm guessing it's more from the lack of perfect engine balance and vibration. 

Use blue lock-tight on all the bolts you don't want backing out but might have to take off some day. Use red lock-tight on those that you don't expect to take off ever. (need to heat the bolt to remove with red on it)


----------

